

Review my Startup pre-launch page : Guchex http://www.guchex.com - viniciusfbm


======
RyanBrantley
Nice site!

Here is something I threw together. Maybe you can try a split test?

<http://i.imgur.com/N6fEk.jpg>

The problem I had when I visited your site was I could not quite understand
what the product was about. I was not convinced enough to provide my email and
expect a positive result.

Use the video to tell us what you are building, what it does (will do) and/or
how awesome the team building it is. Bring the product to life!

Hope that helps some!

~~~
viniciusfbm
We are working on it right now, but we have quoted some explanation video
studios, and the minimium price that we found is U$3000 that is quite
expensive for us, since we are a bootstraping company.

~~~
RyanBrantley
Apparently, im in the wrong business!

How about a graphic like this instead: <http://goo.gl/Zu7Hq> ?

I'd make a bet you could make one yourself in a few short hours.

~~~
viniciusfbm
Thanks Ryan, we will work on this, it is a good way to explain our business
better!

------
pizza
Well, the design is a little wonky: the size of the logo text and the color of
the logo make my eyes look to the left first, but then the size of the text
and the boldness of the sign up label on the right also makes me want to look
there. Let the parts of the page flow from one to the next more easily. I'd
also suggest replacing the "We ... distractions" to something like" with the
"Keep ... interest". Good luck.

~~~
viniciusfbm
I have changed some details as you said about the text sizes, can you have a
look, do you think is it better now?

~~~
pizza
It's better, but the problem now is that there is a massive gap on one side,
and text floating around on the other. Try to put the sign up text above the
email address form and decrease the vertical gap.

~~~
viniciusfbm
Thank you a lot for your feedback, if possible have a look again we have
changed it! thanks!

~~~
pizza
Much better. Now I would make the "Sign up now for early access!" text
vertically align with the text on the left. You should probably also use the
same colors for your background as you do for your logo, since they look like
pale shades of the same color.

------
gokulkav
Would this be customizable... Looking forward to the first issue..

~~~
viniciusfbm
Yes it is! We can change everything , just the problem with social icons
alignment that we really can't solve.

------
viniciusfbm
How can i improve traffic and signups on my startup "pre-launch" page ?

<http://www.guchex.com> is our webpage

Any feedback would be appreciated.

